# Lifetime Roamio Plus/Pro for $599.99/$699.99



## spherular

Just a reminder....This is the cheapest way to get a new TiVo Roamio right now.

http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T

Feel free to contact me directly with any questions.

spherular <at> gmail <dot> com

http://spherular.com


----------



## valgrom

Anyone here bought this and is using it?


----------



## valgrom

So I went on and asked the seller some questions, got replies and placed my order.

First off, the replies were almost immediate. VERY good communication. Secondly I got my code less than 5 minutes after I made my payment. And Lastly I went on Tivo.com, placed my order and, frankly I'm ashamed to post here how much I saved, but I can say this:

A few days ago I was on Tivo.com before seeing this and calculated what I wanted. If it hadn't been for this offer I would have either:

a. Paid several hundred more for what I bought or
b. Not gotten everything I wanted.

This is the REAL DEAL...I keep looking at the email from Tivo to verify all the totals, but the numbers are still the same 

I will continue to re-open that email a few more times just to make sure  but I have a feeling it's not going to change.


Now, as for the lifetime service I will have to wait till it arrives, I set it up and start using it to make sure that part works, but I bought it straight through Tivo.com so at this point there is no reason to believe they wouldn't work.

I will update as I get it and set it up.

Mike


----------



## CoxInPHX

valgrom said:


> So I went on and asked the seller some questions, got replies and placed my order.
> 
> First off, the replies were almost immediate. VERY good communication. Secondly I got my code less than 5 minutes after I made my payment. And Lastly I went on Tivo.com, placed my order and, frankly I'm ashamed to post here how much I saved, but I can say this:
> 
> A few days ago I was on Tivo.com before seeing this and calculated what I wanted. If it hadn't been for this offer I would have either:
> 
> a. Paid several hundred more for what I bought or
> b. Not gotten everything I wanted.
> 
> This is the REAL DEAL...I keep looking at the email from Tivo to verify all the totals, but the numbers are still the same
> 
> I will continue to re-open that email a few more times just to make sure  but I have a feeling it's not going to change.
> 
> *Now, as for the lifetime service I will have to wait till it arrives, I set it up and start using it to make sure that part works, but I bought it straight through Tivo.com so at this point there is no reason to believe they wouldn't work.
> *
> I will update as I get it and set it up.
> 
> Mike


Codes are usually good for one transaction, either monthly or Lifetime bundled w/hardware purchase. So if you did not use the code to purchase Lifetime at the time the code was used. I don't think you get to change to Lifetime at a discounted price later within 30 days. You better call TiVo and change it now if that is your intention to get Lifetime.


----------



## valgrom

CoxInPHX said:


> Codes are usually good for one transaction, either monthly or Lifetime bundled w/hardware purchase. So if you did not use the code to purchase Lifetime at the time the code was used. I don't think you get to change to Lifetime at a discounted price later within 30 days. You better call TiVo and change it now if that is your intention to get Lifetime.


I should have been more specific. When I placed the order though Tivo.com I did so with Lifetime added onto the device. What I meant to say was that I can't judge the "service" until I actually start using it...the price discounts on the Tivo site are REAL...I really did get the discount.


----------



## bob2k2

Buy from spherular above- great deal and I saved $500 - best deal ever on e-mail and the communication and code delivery is immediate and he is very knowledgeable. Don't low ball him with an offer - one code left and one would be a fool to pass up this more than fair deal.


----------



## spherular

Thanks for all the great feedback...100% positive on eBay too!

Again if anyone wants to contact me directly, feel free.

spherular <at> gmail <dot> com


----------



## CoxInPHX

Why the different prices? $49, $59 10 Day, and $125

And what is the 10 Day vs the others?

I assume spherular2 is also you, correct me if I am wrong and someone else is mirroring you.

I did point an someone to your listings and they purchased a Roamio Pro and Mini, they were very happy. :up::up::up:


----------



## spherular

The price difference is down to a number of reasons, but the offering is the same. Spherular2 is cheaper as its a new account that I'm trying to establish. The other two are to remind people that the starting price won't always be $49. The quantity available fluctuates so as supply changes, then price has to change too. Some people will save hundreds with a big order, others are just looking for only one product. The ten day price will change at some point.

Hope that helps


----------



## sakaike

I just want to post my extremely positive experience dealing with a TiVo code purchased from Spherular recently.

I recently purchased a code from Spherular2 (who is the same as Spherular), and the code was legitimate, and saved me hundreds over a direct purchase of my Roamio Pro and Mini, both with lifetime directly from TiVo.

This is the real deal, nothing complicated in the transaction with TiVo. Just input the coupon code provided via email from Spherular which was received within minutes of payment confirmation, and you're done.

Units were activated with lifetime prior to shipping, so upon receipt at home, it was just a matter of inserting the cablecard and initiating Guided Setup. I have Fios and have no premium channels, so pairing was not required. Couldn't have been an easier experience overall.

If any of you are on the fence regarding purchasing codes from Spherular, I hope this endorsement helps your decision making.


----------



## spherular

sakaike said:


> I just want to post my extremely positive experience dealing with a TiVo code purchased from Spherular recently.
> 
> I recently purchased a code from Spherular2 (who is the same as Spherular), and the code was legitimate, and saved me hundreds over a direct purchase of my Roamio Pro and Mini, both with lifetime directly from TiVo.
> 
> This is the real deal, nothing complicated in the transaction with TiVo. Just input the coupon code provided via email from Spherular which was received within minutes of payment confirmation, and you're done.
> 
> Units were activated with lifetime prior to shipping, so upon receipt at home, it was just a matter of inserting the cablecard and initiating Guided Setup. I have Fios and have no premium channels, so pairing was not required. Couldn't have been an easier experience overall.
> 
> If any of you are on the fence regarding purchasing codes from Spherular, I hope this endorsement helps your decision making.


Thanks for the write up...if I can help anyone else out please reach out

<spherular> <at> <gmail.com>


----------



## dswallow

I did want to add my own comment on spherular here; I just bought a discount code from him so I could buy a Roamio Pro and lifetime plus some remotes for my parents and it was a very simple, smooth transaction all around. The discount code arrived about 10 minutes after my purchase, and I just finished placing the order for the equipment online with TiVo. Since I noted the above comment reminding me how they'd arrive activated on the account, I logged in under my mom's account to place the order using my credit card and having it all shipped to them. So if all goes well I'll be installing it for them next weekend, in addition to a couple TiVo Mini's I acquired from Solid Signal recently, and I can retire the old TiVo HD unit they have.

It let me order 6 Slider Pro remotes total at the discounted price; not sure if that'll be adjusted before it ships or not, but it's worth noting. I was prepared to be limited to 2 (Roamio version, no adapter) at the discounted price, and then added the other 4 (Premiere/Mini version w/adapter) expecting them to be normal price, but they got discounted too.


----------



## coryj558

Just had a super smooth transaction with Spherular. He was very responsive and answered several questions I had on TiVos in general before the sale of the code. I received the code very quickly from him and used it with no issues!


----------



## CoryW

Purchased from him yesterday and code worked perfectly. I even had a few questions for him and he really went above and beyond to help out. Very impressed and highly recommended.


----------



## jbureau

Just wanted to add another account here as I was skeptical - I purchased on Thursday and had the code within 15 minutes. On Friday I went to Tivo's site and purchased and saved quite a bit. Thanks Spherular


----------



## leechildfan

I just saw his listings on eBay and was wondering if they were legit. I'm new to TiVo so was glad to see this post in this forum. Now I only need to decide what I want to buy!


----------



## joewom

leechildfan said:


> I just saw his listings on eBay and was wondering if they were legit. I'm new to TiVo so was glad to see this post in this forum. Now I only need to decide what I want to buy!


You posted asking that question when there was a bunch that gave him credit for how easy it was in the same post. Also just look at his feedback on ebay. Last time I looked not one person wrote negative about him.


----------



## leechildfan

Sorry about that. What I meant was that I saw his eBay listing and was considering his service. I looked at his positive reviews so I was not really worried. I then found this post and saw that the comments here also backed up his positive reviews so I then really felt good about getting his service.


----------



## Fernwood

Spherular is the real deal folks, got the code in a couple of minutes, saved a bunch.


----------



## gespears

My Father and I both got codes from Spherular and he saved us a bundle. I was going to get a plus and upgrade the HD to a 3TB but it was cheaper to just get the pro and I don't have to take it apart! Plus, TiVo can't fuss about me tampering with the unit.

This is the best way to buy a plus or pro. Plus he's great to deal with.


----------



## Test

The ebay listing is for $69, what exactly am I buying? How does this work?!


----------



## spherular

You will receive a one time use promo code that is redeemed on TiVo.com from there you can order the products you want at the prices listed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Selmabody

Think I will bite the bullet and give them a try. Will update the results


----------



## Selmabody

Sent you an offer/message through eBay.


----------



## buddyroe

However, I recommend going to his web page and buying it for $49. 

Just to tell you my story very quickly. I bought a Roamio Plus from Best Buy for $310 (matched Amazon.com). I had a $30 gift card from Best Buy that I have had for 2 years so it was advantageous to get it from Best Buy since ultimately, it only cost me $280 (plus tax, $302 total). I had PLANNED to use the code PSLR to get $100 off the lifetime subscription when I activated it. However, that code has recently stopped working. So, I contacted Tivo support and begged them for a code. Nope, it is $499 - period. So, my Roamio PLus and lifetime subscription was going to cost me $800! I had seen the ad on ebay for the $69 coupon to get the same setup for $599. I really didn't beleive it so I googled "tivo ebay $69" and landed on this thread. A few people said it worked so I checked out his web page. It was $49 there, so I decided, what the heck! I bought it and within 10 minutes I had the code emailed to me. I went to Tivo and it DID take the $300 off. Since I saved so much, I went ahead and added the $39 3-year service plan.

Hope this helps someone else.

Edit: Meant to add that the unit I bought from Best Buy will go back since I had never opened it (thank goodness!)


----------



## adamyork

What an amazing deal! I just ordered a Roamio Pro with lifetime using a code from spherular. I went to spherular's website, as the codes are less expensive than on ebay.

I was going to buy a Plus from Amazon and upgrade the drive myself, but with this deal the lifetime pays for itself after 2 years, and the price difference between Pro and Plus is the same as buying a 3tb drive.

Thanks!


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Is the promo code combinable with the multi-service discount, shaving another $100 off the end price?


----------



## Mikeguy

According to the spherular website, no.


----------



## buddyroe

eric_n_dfw said:


> Is the promo code combinable with the multi-service discount, shaving another $100 off the end price?


The multi-service discount is always applicable when you have a DVR in 2 rooms (or more). I would simply buy them at separate time to be sure.

Also, unless you already have the other DVR, I think you would come out better off buying two of the discount codes and just buying 2 different DVRs with lifetime on each. I'm not sure why that wouldn't work.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Mikeguy said:


> According to the spherular website, no.


My bad - missed the FAQ page link there.

Thanks!


----------



## spherular

adamyork said:


> What an amazing deal! I just ordered a Roamio Pro with lifetime using a code from spherular. I went to spherular's website, as the codes are less expensive than on ebay.
> 
> I was going to buy a Plus from Amazon and upgrade the drive myself, but with this deal the lifetime pays for itself after 2 years, and the price difference between Pro and Plus is the same as buying a 3tb drive.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad I could help!


----------



## Anotherpyr

I'm sure it's been asked and answered, but do the promo codes expire? and if so how long are they good for?

Thanks


----------



## spherular

Anotherpyr said:


> I'm sure it's been asked and answered, but do the promo codes expire? and if so how long are they good for?
> 
> Thanks


The codes do not expire, but it is a long-standing promotion that TiVo have the right to cancel. I always advise people to use the code as soon as they possibly can.

Any other questions let me know


----------



## spherular

For anyone interested, the codes now allow you to buy a Roamio OTA with lifetime for just $300 - the unit is free and the lifetime is all you are paying for.

Feel free to subscribe to our latest mailing and read all about it.

http://eepurl.com/bp2PMf


----------



## spherular

spherular said:


> For anyone interested, the codes now allow you to buy a Roamio OTA with lifetime for just $300 - the unit is free and the lifetime is all you are paying for.
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to our latest mailing and read all about it.
> 
> http://eepurl.com/bp2PMf


The OTA unit is no longer available for $300. Thanks for all your interest and sorry it was so short lived!

[email protected]


----------



## Henryr

Bought my codes from Spherular on June 8 and UPS was delivering my Roamio Plus and Mini on the 11th. 

Next to decide if I "really" want to keep paying Comcast or cut the cord completely and get another Roamio. 

Anyway, thanks Spherular!!


----------



## krkaufman

Dear spherular, can your codes be used in combination with the current "Hot Summer Sale" to increase the available discount?

I'm expecting not, but I wanted to confirm. Thanks!


----------

